# brand new to the site. my experience



## xtree78 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hello all just came across this site. I live in dallas/ft worth. I work more in ft worth. Been a driver for 4 months. I did lease a camry hybrid from uber. I was happy until the most recent (and third) rate decrease. 

I was without a job, no unemployment no sure job on the radar so I took the plunge to get working. I went with the camry xle hybrid. I pay 237.00 a week for the lease, cell phone and deposit. 

I have since landed a full time job so uber is less important. This last rate decrease really upset me, not because it was resulting in less money for more work what really grinds my gear is that the decrease is totally uncalled for. I have had customers tell me they were ok at the rates they paid before the last decrease and many were left scratching their heads as to why Uber felt the need to lower rates when demand did not dictate a decrease was warranted?

My only answer to that is the same I had when it comes to facebok. There are a bunch of extremely smart individuals that think they know what people want we as the general public are just too stupid to realize we want it and it is up to them to force upon us what we don't even know we want. 

I have devised my plan of action and I wanted to share my tips.

I do not accept and rider request more than 8 minutes away. As many of you know when the request comes in the 8 minutes when you accept the request it becomes 12 minutes away etc. I also stick to my "zone". This means I am working an area for a reason so I am not going to leave it.
I also only really work surges on the weekends. 

Yes I leased I have a high payment but I also drive a kick a$$ car that gets 40 mpg. The way I look at it I am a 40 year old single guy with no life. I uber just enough to make my payments which means I work about 4 hours Friday night and if TCU is playing at home I have my car payment made by around 3 pm on Saturday. Because of miss managing my money I am in no position to be able to afford a car like I have and I am not coming out of pocket to make my payments and I get to see and hear some crazy stuff which I call paid entertainment. The lease does say I have to make my payment but it does not say I have to make money. 

That is my view on uber I am using them just as much as they use me. I only wish they would stop listening to algorithms and instead listen to the drivers. Ignoring the drivers ability to earn a living with be the detriment to uber. Their rate decrease has harmed the company more than it has helped it. Less cars on the road in non surge times, disgruntled drivers doing less because they feel their less worth means customer service and rider experience plummets.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Welcome and hope it all works out for you. Different people, different cities, different needs. You might have read about many of us bashing the Uber Finance Program. But if it is working for you, then good. If you keep under the 40K miles, you do have a termination option that will cost you but at least you won't be paying the $0.20 excess mileage fee for miles over 40K. With a full-time job after a year, you may want to consider terminating the lease. Would the termination fees be tax deductible as a business expense?

Then go out and buy a used or pre-owned low mileage car? Maybe not, but at least look at the numbers.


----------



## xtree78 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah I am already looking to get out of it. Not because I think it was a bad deal it is just pretty soon I will be in the position to buy a used car and have a 350 a month payment vs the 1000. 

I personally do not think the lease is as bad as everyone else thinks it is. I think you have to be smart about the car and be realistic. I could have bought the Chrysler 200 and paid about 160 a week. Factor in it gets 26 mpg at the end of the day the money spent on gas I could drive what I have for the same money. 
My car cost out the door 33500. Just to borrow with no interest a month is 644 which means I pay 382 a month in interest. With my bad credit I would be paying 20% that leaves about 32% a month I am paying for the ability to make money. The lease is not affecting my credit and I get 40 mpg which means when tax time hits the mileage deduction will almost negate the 32%.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

xtree78 said:


> Yeah I am already looking to get out of it. Not because I think it was a bad deal it is just pretty soon I will be in the position to buy a used car and have a 350 a month payment vs the 1000.
> 
> I personally do not think the lease is as bad as everyone else thinks it is. I think you have to be smart about the car and be realistic. I could have bought the Chrysler 200 and paid about 160 a week. Factor in it gets 26 mpg at the end of the day the money spent on gas I could drive what I have for the same money.
> My car cost out the door 33500. Just to borrow with no interest a month is 644 which means I pay 382 a month in interest. With my bad credit I would be paying 20% that leaves about 32% a month I am paying for the ability to make money. The lease is not affecting my credit and I get 40 mpg which means when tax time hits the mileage deduction will almost negate the 32%.


As long as the worst case doesn't happen and you do get out of it, then it worked out for you. It was still a bad deal, but if you do get out of it soon, have a full time job and money saved up to get a traditional loan, then the "badness" was minimize. I never bash someone for making a personal decision but at the same time, I have no problem bashing Uber/Santander for promoting this "Bad Deal". And for anyone else reading through this thread or others on this Forum, I can't say enough, the Uber Finance Program is a bad deal.

The part I hope you never have to experience is not having a 2nd income, or getting sick for an extended period, not being able to work, thus not being able to even pay Uber/Santander with your weekly Uber Payments. That bad deal would become worst case.

As soon as you can, get out of the deal. Make sure you have the timing down right. Make sure it is in as near perfect condition so not only do you minimize any Santander Fees, you also minimize any fees the Dealership can charge. If you don't know what fees the dealership can charge, go in or call and ask.

Good luck.


----------



## xtree78 (Nov 6, 2014)

Ok I guess I should go on record and say I would not recommend the lease. If you are down to the option of the lease or flipping burgers like I was the lease is a good deal. 

Uber sent me a comment form about the lease and I was honest and harsh. It is minimum wage. Hell sometimes worse. I want out of it simply because I want out on my terms when I have the ability to obtain another car. Raiser which is the Dallas franchise of Uber is a horribly ran company, it is. A joke. They don't give a damn about the drivers. The way they treat us I would not treat a dog that just bit me.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Tell Uber you want your soul back


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

xtree78 said:


> Ok I guess I should go on record and say I would not recommend the lease. If you are down to the option of the lease or flipping burgers like I was the lease is a good deal.
> 
> Uber sent me a comment form about the lease and I was honest and harsh. It is minimum wage. Hell sometimes worse. I want out of it simply because I want out on my terms when I have the ability to obtain another car. Raiser which is the Dallas franchise of Uber is a horribly ran company, it is. A joke. They don't give a damn about the drivers. The way they treat us I would not treat a dog that just bit me.


I'm here to support you. Really ask any and all questions of Santander and the Dealership so you understand all the fees associated with the lease termination. Don't be lazy (sounds like you won't be but I'll encourage you anyway). Do your what if calculations and see what is the best way to terminate the lease. Call Santander a few times, get different Reps and ask the same questions also. If you need to, run your questions on termination on this forum and let us beat you up on it  Even if you get one of us to point out something that will save you some $$$, it will be worth the slings and arrows you have to suck up.

Good luck.


----------

